# Buy me a lottery ticket!!!  Final iver special track bike pics!!!



## redline1968 (May 10, 2013)

---------------------------------------


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 10, 2013)

Interesting!


----------



## redline1968 (May 10, 2013)

------------------------------


----------



## fatbike (May 10, 2013)

Definitely is interesting...


----------



## fordmike65 (May 10, 2013)

Most definately. Very interesting...


----------



## redline1968 (May 10, 2013)

---------------------------------------


----------



## Iverider (May 12, 2013)

Oh Queso here's the dilly Billy...

That's a press in cup FO SHO.

The "threads" are from the machining process. I can't tell as far as the frame goes. It kind of looks like threads. Maybe someone mashed a press in cup into a threaded bottom bracket shell. In any case, I took some photos of the press in version for you.






I'd love for this frame to have the provenance you are trying to prove. I won't say that it's not a Chater Lea bottom bracket shell, but here are some photos of the normal stuff for you to compare and make your own decision based upon them. If you want any other photos of the normal junk, let me know and I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## Iverider (May 12, 2013)

Looking at your photos again, The bottom bracket shell looks different than a regular Iver in that it has a little step around the circumference. 

I'd love if it I had the proper race for you, but I Think you should probably just tap that one back in unless you can find a threaded bottom bracket setup with crank.


----------



## redline1968 (May 12, 2013)

--------------------------


----------



## Iverider (May 12, 2013)

It's a press in race in a threaded frame.


----------



## redline1968 (May 12, 2013)

----------------------------


----------



## fat tire trader (May 13, 2013)

What is the inside diameter of the bottom bracket shell?
The picture of your frame shows that it was meant to be painted with a bare plated head tube.


----------



## redline1968 (May 13, 2013)

--------------------------------------------------


----------



## Iverider (May 13, 2013)

I think this may be the crank you're looking for although there seem to be variations though they may be aftermarket.
There are screws that attach the chainring to the crank so ring changes are easier at the track. The 1914 Catalog doesn't show this option, but the nut that holds the cranks together is on the drive side. I believe they switched this for 1915 as mine is on the non-drive side. That requires removing the entire crank to change the ring. I'll check my catalogs this evening to verify for ya.







Nickel Head tube





More photos can be found here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fixedgear/2289366942/in/photostream/


----------



## redline1968 (May 13, 2013)

-----------------------------


----------



## Iverider (May 13, 2013)

Cool!

Iver's did make their own front hub. 36 hole hubs are somewhat common, but Special Racers and other arch truss bikes had 32 spoke front wheels (still used 36 rear).


Here is a Chromed 36 hole Iver hub from the late 1930s.


----------



## redline1968 (May 13, 2013)

------------------------------------------------


----------



## fat tire trader (May 15, 2013)

redline1968 said:


> thank you and wow love it!  ok now here are the specs on the area asked about. the outside is 1 5/8 inch diameter. the inside is 1 13/16 inch diameter.  the area of threadinging is about 3/8 inch deep.  the thickness of the hub in that  threading area is 1/8 inch thick.  as noted the threads are damaged(repairable) but still indicates that is was threaded.  also the pic shows a transition from threads to tubing. there is no indication of paint inside except a light coat of nickel. as illustrated by the pics . note the previous owner sanded the frame for the rattle can paint job. this will effect the nickel coming out brighter.  here is a pic of the original ivers fixed racing hub that i will use.  is there a iver front hub used or just a ND hub? hope this helps.



How could the outside, 1 5/8* ID be smaller than the inside, 1 13/16" ID? If the ID of your bottom bracket shell is 1 5/8" (1.625") or 1 13/16" (1.8125") , it is not a Chater Lea bottom bracket. Chater Lea is 1.45" x 26 TPI. The ID of a Iver bottom bracket shell is 1 11/16" (1.8725").


----------



## bricycle (May 15, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> Cool!
> 
> Iver's did make their own front hub. 36 hole hubs are somewhat common, but Special Racers and other arch truss bikes had 32 spoke front wheels (still used 36 rear).
> 
> ...




Did they make their own(or any bike builder for that matter), or did a hub MFG make them FOR various builders???


----------



## DonChristie (May 15, 2013)

I believe they made their own. Hub, gooseneck and seat post all have Iver stamps on them. Pretty much everything except the rear hubs were made by IJ at one time.


----------



## redline1968 (May 15, 2013)

Im done.-----------


----------



## redline1968 (May 15, 2013)

===========================


----------



## Iverider (May 15, 2013)

The reference turning the front hubs from bar stock in some of the catalogs. Since the front hubs are so simple I could see how that would be done in the factory. Almost all of the bearings I have seen are stamped "star" on the cages except for some of the earlier 1900s stuff.


----------



## redline1968 (May 15, 2013)

if a subtract 1/4, which equates to 1/8 dia less metal in the hub, in the equasion  of 1 5/8 then the dia fits.  does not matter to me..well, im done with this site. so no more for me.  thanks its been fun.


----------



## thehugheseum (May 15, 2013)

hey mark why not tell us how ya really feel! let me buy you beer and keep posting on the cabe


----------



## Larmo63 (May 15, 2013)

Did someone get sensitive here? What did I miss?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 16, 2013)

No matter what model the Iver is, we don't want to see the pictures and info go away. That's why the cabe is here, so we can look and discuss these great old bikes.


----------



## redline1968 (May 16, 2013)

not hurt.. just tired of it. sorry no  more pics and im done with it.


----------



## thehugheseum (May 16, 2013)

well then,you sure showed us!


----------



## Boris (May 16, 2013)

I wish you wouldn't go away Mark. You have some extremely interesting bikes to share, you're knowledgeable on the subject of old bikes and their little nuances, and I for one would miss having you here. Sometimes things that go on here make me want to throw in the towel, but then I cool off and come back. I hope that you can too.


----------



## thehugheseum (May 16, 2013)

ditto.........mark,all this shows is that you are very passionate as many of the fellas on here im sure can relate


----------



## vincev (May 16, 2013)

Stick around.Take a few days off and recharge your battery.


----------



## fatbike (May 16, 2013)

Ah Man! Really?


----------

